# Cheapies; The Saga Continues...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This weeks nice and inexpensive Russian; a small Poljot - about Kirov size, with a 2409A movement.

Serial number starts 58, but is '60's, surely?


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Chris

Very nice condition for whatever the year maybe?.......... looks great.........

Graham


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

chris l said:


> This weeks nice and inexpensive Russian; a small Poljot - about Kirov size, with a 2409A movement.
> 
> Serial number starts 58, but is '60's, surely?


The calibre is marked next to the serial number, so that would make it later than what? 1963?

Poljot brand continued to be exported even after Sekonda started in 1966, but they all had the country of origin identified as 'USSR'. When was the 'FOREIGN' tag dropped from eastern bloc watches for the UK market?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------

